# chocolate truffles: how long does it stay fresh?



## pranachic (Feb 4, 2005)

hi
i'm making chocolate truffles and my recipe uses cream cheese. i wanted to know is how long will it keep? should i put them in the frig or can i leave it out on the counter. i also plan on mailing some should i include a cold pack when mailing?


----------



## madl (Mar 6, 2005)

in my shop i try to sell chocolates in around 2 weeks--that means--in that time it´s really fresh,(jusing only fresh cream and butter,..) 
but you can sell them also after 1 month --it´s ok ----but, if you are using alcohol, "williams" or something like that- it will loose the williams taste after some time

the temperature for storing should be around 16°C i think that will be 60.8F


----------

